# tutea(s)



## Haghenschlapfter

¿En un foro así, tiendes a tutear o a emplear el "usted" (¿existe un verbo para usted como hay tutear para tú?) cuando te dirijes a alquien que no conoces?  Si empiezas con el usted, ¿cuándo y cómo decides tutear a alguien?  ¿O es que nunca lo haces?

¿Te ofende que otro (de otra cultura) te tutee aquí?

no sé si esto pertenece en "Cultural Discussions" o en "Gramática".  Porfavor, muévelo si se ve necesario.

James


----------



## zzie250

¿En un foro así, tiendes a tutear o a emplear el "usted" (¿existe un verbo para usted como hay tutear para tú?) cuando te dirijes a alquien que no conoces? Si empiezas con el usted, ¿cuándo y cómo decides tutear a alguien? ¿O es que nunca lo haces?

¿Te ofende que otro (de otra cultura) te tutee aquí?
________________________________________________________________
En un foro así, parece menos formal, y normalmente se tiende a "tutear".
No existe, que yo sepa en español un verbo para usted y otro para tu.
Normalmente, las normas de "urbanidad" aconsejan comenzar halando de usted
a las personas mayores en edad que uno mismo, o a desconocidos que sean también mayores en edad a la tuya, o similar.
Se tutea a alguien que no conoces o que es mayor que tu, si éste te lo pide.
Yo normalmente tuteo a mis amigos y familiares, y por supuesto a los niños o personas menores que yo.
Y a mi, concretamente me "molesta" que me "tuteen " desconocidos, sean de la cultura que sean, siempre que éstos sean menores que yo.Y no me gusta nada que me digan " eh tú"... etc
Y "siempre hablo de usted a toda persona mayor, conocida o desconocida" y que no sea de mi familia o círculo de amigos.
Es mi forma de verlo. Espero aclarar tus dudas.


----------



## Natsumi

(¿existe un verbo para usted como hay tutear para tú?).. no creo que exista un verbo, lo que sí he escuchado que dicen.. "no lo tutees, hablale de usted..."
Uno empieza a hablar de usted a las personas desconocidas, mayores que uno, a los de mas rango.. como los jefes...
Cuando empiezas a hablar de usted y la conversación se va prolongando ya sabes si empezar a tutear o no...

Por ejemplo yo trabajo en una agencia de viajes... cuando llega un cliente lo trato de usted.. pero si éste es como de mi edad o simplemente es joven y veo que sería más comodo tutearlo, empiezo a hacerlo.

Y en este tipo de foros en que no ves a las personas y ni sabes si son mayores o menores que uno, no hay problema.


----------



## heidita

Existe también la costumbre, deleznable en mi opinión, de los médicos de hablar de tú a sus pacientes. 
Siempre que esto ocurre yo comienzo inmediatamente de tutearle al médico en cuestión.

En los foros todo el mundo se tutea. De hecho en el foro alemán, se ha quedado en el _tuteo_ como forma mas normal de comunicación. A pesar de que en Alemania todo el mundo se habla de usted.


----------



## KateNicole

Me di cuenta hace poco cuánto cambia el fenómeno del tuteo de país en país, porque siempre he tenido mucha comunicación con gente mexicana, y poco contacto (en persona) con los demás latinos. A mí me enseñaron desde niña que a todo adulto se le habla de usted (aunque tenga tu misma edad) a menos que ya sea un amigo de confianza o que te pida que le hables de tú . . . y creo que eso es _más o menos_ la costumbre en todo México. 

Cuando empecé a hacer amistades chilenas, me di cuenta de que los adultos se hablaban de tú aunque no se conocían, pero no se si sea así en todo Chile. (Y me imagino que hay obvias excepciones, como una conversación con un doctor, profesor, sacerdote, etc.)
En México la gente suele hablarle de usted a sus tíos y familiares mayores, pero hace poco un forero me dijo que en España todo el mundo les tutea a sus tíos. 

No creo que exista una regla universal que te dice cuándo tutear, así que yo digo "When in doubt, use _usted_."
A mis venticuatro años, no sé si considerarme "toda una señora" pero la verdad es que sí me ofende un poquitito cuando, como maestra, los padres de los alumnos no me hablan de usted. Claro que nadie lo hace por ofender, pero se siente bonito pensar que uno te respeta como profesionista porque a veces el trabajo de un maestro es subestimado.


----------



## nekoteru

Hola a todos,

Primero respondiendo la duda de KateNicole, hoy en día en Chile (sobre todo en la juventud), es muy raro hablar de usted... se considera anticuado (old fashion) y muchas personas adultas (35 - 50) años se tutean sin ningún problema aún cuando sea la primera vez que se conocen. 

Siempre se ha enseñado que hay que tratar de 'usted' a las personas mayores y a quienes no se conozca, pero en la práctica el tuteo es parte de los ambientes informales (asado, partido de fútbol, matrimonio, etc.), y el trato respetuoso se usa más en reuniones o encuentros formales (un reportero hablando con alguna autoridad (persona), reunión de cancilleres, reunión de la directiva de la empresa, etc.).

También hay que considerar a aquellas personas que al decirles 'usted' se sienten mayores y piden por favor que se les tuteé.

Pienso que acá la regla que impera (cuando no sea algo de máximo protocolo) es: cuando conoces a una persona por primera vez (independiente de la edad) siempre trátala de 'tú', si pone mala cara o te pide respeto trátala de 'usted'. 

En lo particular, por costumbre siempre tuteo (exceptuando cuando la persona es mayor, o cuando es pariente de alguna amiga (sino después la tía se enoja ;-) ) )

Saludos y un excelente 2007 para todos en todo.


----------



## mazbook

Hola nekoteru:





nekoteru said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Primero respondiendo la duda de KateNicole, hoy en día en Chile (sobre todo en la juventud), es muy raro hablar de usted... se considera anticuado (old fashion) y muchas personas adultas (35 - 50) años se tutean sin ningún problema aún cuando sea la primera vez que se conocen.
> 
> Siempre se ha enseñado que hay que tratar de 'usted' a las personas mayores y a quienes no se conozca, pero en la práctica el tuteo es parte de los ambientes informales (asado, partido de fútbol, matrimonio, etc.), y el trato respetuoso se usa más en reuniones o encuentros formales (un reportero hablando con alguna autoridad (persona), reunión de cancilleres, reunión de la directiva de la empresa, etc.).
> 
> También hay que considerar a aquellas personas que al decirles 'usted' se sienten mayores y piden por favor que se les tuteé.
> 
> Pienso que acá la regla que impera (cuando no sea algo de máximo protocolo) es: cuando conoces a una persona por primera vez (independiente de la edad) siempre trátala de 'tú', si pone mala cara o te pide respeto trátala de 'usted'.
> 
> En lo particular, por costumbre siempre tuteo (exceptuando cuando la persona es mayor, o cuando es pariente de alguna amiga (sino después la tía se enoja ;-) ) )
> 
> Saludos y un excelente 2007 para todos en todo.


Tiene razón, PERO en México (el país) lo es mejor al contrario.  Usted es el pronombre que es más común.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Aunque sólo quise saber sobre el tuteo en el mundo del FORO, ha sido un hilo interesante.

El tú/usted es un fenómeno muy interesante.

Estudié en Murcia, España y allí me sorprendí cuando los estudiantes (en la escuela segundaria) no le trabatan de tu a la mayoría de los profesores. (!!!)  No me ofende, y la verdad es que me gustó... pero me sorprendió.  Luego, conocí a una chica de Costa Rica y los dos teníamos unos 20 años y ella me trató de usted.  Me chocó un poco y casi me ofendió.  no sé.  Fue extraíop porque sé que no quería ofenderme pero supongo que me parecía (o al menos a la subconciencia) que ella quería meter una pared entre nosotros diciéndome, "No te acerques más" cómo si fuera mejor que yo... supongo.  Sé que no es lo que ella quiso decir y supongo aunque sabía lo contrario, por insincto lo entendí así sin querer.  Me pregunto si para ella le parecía yo mujeriego al tutearla (aunque claro cambié a tratarle de usted).

Un amigo mío (que al tiempo tenía unos 17 años) de España me dijo que cuando había ido a Estados Unidos, conoció algunos españoles y también latinoamericanos.  Una chica (de América Latina... no sé qué país, pero no importa) hablaba con los españoles y les trató de "ustedes" (claro, porque no hay otro pronombre para la segunda persona plural) y me dijo que aunque sabía que no quiso ella poner distancia entre ella y los españoles a quienes hablaba, por no emplear el vosotros, sí tuvo tal efecto (hasta un punto) al principio.

Es muy interesante la psicología tras la cuestion del tú/usted.  Pero, a pesar de mis anecdotas, estoy de acuerdo, "When in doubt, use usted" y es lo que les digo siempre a mis alumnos.

I'm looking forward to reading more responses (cómo se diría en español... ¿Espero con ganas leer...????)

James


----------



## kurumin

Uso VOS quando hablo castellano.


----------



## kurumin

Haghenschlapfter said:


> pero me sorprendió. Luego, conocí a una chica de Costa Rica y los dos teníamos unos 20 años y ella me trató de usted.
> 
> James


En Costa Rica se usan

VOS e USTED.
No existe TÚ.


_''De cualquier manera, sólo en Costa Rica el empleo del tuteo se considera pedantería y es amonestado socialmente, como está registrado en diversas fuentes lingüísticas, incluyendo el __Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas__ (p. 674).''_
_[_wikipedia_]_


----------



## blnc

En España lo normal es que la gente *no *se trate de usted. Tratas de usted a la gente mayor y a las personas que tienen "mayor rango" que tú. Pero jamás jamás trataría de usted a mi madre. Yo quiero a mi madre, y la llamo mami, así que la trato de tú (aunque sé que en Centroamérica eso no es lo habitual).

En la escuela me enseñaron a hablar a los profesores de tú a tú. Era una escuela en la que ellos te enseñan, y los respetas, pero te tratan de modo cariñoso. Mis profesores eran como mis tíos o mis abuelos. Algunos llegaron a ser como segundos padres para mí (y 7 años después de salir del colegio sigue siendo así) de modo que siempre los tuteé. Eso no perdía el respeto. El respeto, cuando hay cariño, reside en ese cariño, no en la palabra con que designes a esa persona.

Mi problema ahora es llegar a Alemania y encontrarme con esto. Como decía heidita, aquí la gente se trata siempre de usted. Tengo compañeros de clase que me dicen "Sie" (usted) en lugar de "du" (tú)... me suena raro, y no soy capaz de pensar, en situaciones familiares, en usted; eso genera problemas cuando hablo con un profesor. Sé que no se ofenderá, porque soy española y él sabe (porque habla castellano) que aquí no es lo normal... pero aún así, no sé, fastidia ver que tu mente está involuntariamente limitada a la hora de expresarse.

Un saludo chicos
y a tutearnos todos en el foro, que pa' eso estamos, para generar cariños y amistades, simpatías y afinidades (hay foreros a los que sigo para ver qué han dicho en otros hilos jajajajaj) y pa' mí eso sólo se consigue tuteándonos o _voseándonos_ o _ustedeándonos_ con cariño [nota a no nativos: los verbos en cursiva han sido inventados por mí, especialmente el subrayado]

BLNC


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

kurumin said:


> En Costa Rica se usan
> 
> VOS e USTED.
> No existe TÚ.
> 
> 
> _''De cualquier manera, sólo en Costa Rica el empleo del tuteo se considera pedantería y es amonestado socialmente, como está registrado en diversas fuentes lingüísticas, incluyendo el __Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas__ (p. 674).''_
> _[_wikipedia_]_


 
Ah, gracias... pues, tampoco me trató de vos


----------



## Qñerty

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Ah, gracias... pues, tampoco me trató de vos



Norma          Beatriz Carricaburo en las  Sextas jornadas nacionales (de Argentina) sobre normativa del idioma español dice

Pero en Costa Rica, como en otras zonas de América          del Sur, el voseo contiende con el “ustedeo”, es decir, el empleo          del _usted_ para          las situaciones de confianza; por ejemplo, en Costa Rica, los niños          en la escuela se tratan entre sí de _usted.

_PD: En el hilo 342380 se habla del mismo tema y aparece la misma cita, sólo que sacada de elcastellano.org


----------



## heidita

Te va a gustar este hilo

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=45312


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

Qñerty said:


> Norma Beatriz Carricaburo en las Sextas jornadas nacionales (de Argentina) sobre normativa del idioma español dice
> 
> Pero en Costa Rica, como en otras zonas de América del Sur, el voseo contiende con el “ustedeo”, es decir, el empleo del _usted_ para las situaciones de confianza; por ejemplo, en Costa Rica, los niños en la escuela se tratan entre sí de _usted._
> 
> PD: En el hilo 342380 se habla del mismo tema y aparece la misma cita, sólo que sacada de elcastellano.org


 
Pues... tal vez era de otro pais de centro america.  Porque se que ella me dijo que solo usan el vos con muy buenos amigos y ya esta.


----------



## heidita

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Pues... tal vez era de otro país de centro américa. Porque sé que ella me dijo que sólo usan el vos con muy buenos amigos y ya está.


 
Cuidado con las tildes, Hagen. 

Por cierto, no lo puedes saber, pero mi cuidad natal es como tu apodo, casi al menos.


----------



## AuPhinger

blnc said:


> ......Mi problema ahora es llegar a Alemania y encontrarme con esto. Como decía heidita, aquí la gente se trata siempre de usted. Tengo compañeros de clase que me dicen "Sie" (usted) en lugar de "du" (tú)... me suena raro, y no soy capaz de pensar, en situaciones familiares, en usted; eso genera problemas cuando hablo con un profesor. Sé que no se ofenderá, porque soy española y él sabe (porque habla castellano) que aquí no es lo normal... pero aún así, no sé, fastidia ver que tu mente está involuntariamente limitada a la hora de expresarse.... BLNC



 Y mi problema es el contrario!

  Aprendí español como un joven hace casi cincuenta años en el Perú, y todo era mucho más formal en eso tiempo.

  Estoy estudiando español de nuevo, y todo es tanto mas informal que fuera cuando estuve un joven, y por eso ¡frecuentemente estoy incómodo cuando la forma familiar es utilizado!

  Claro, es un fenómeno muy interesante, ¡algo para los psicólogos!


----------



## Firayner

Yo voseaba anteriormente, pero un día decidí intentar hablar con el _tú_ y sinceramente me gustó mucho. Cuando empecé se me hacía muy difícil formular preguntas, mi hermano me decía que yo sonaba ridículo y en el colegio se me quedaban viendo raro, con cara de: _¿Y a éste que pasa?_; pero no me importó. Como a las dos semanas de estar hablando así, mis amigos y compañeros me decían que no continuara hablando así, que se escuchaba feo, etc., de donde provengo es una zona completamente de voseo. 

Actualmente, en mi léxico, no utilizo _vos _ni sus conjugaciones, ya es espontáneo el tuteo en mí. Respecto a _usted_, siempre lo he utilizado para dirigirme a personas muy mayores y, cuando conozco a alguien, según mi juicio, determino si utilizar _tú_ o _usted_, a menos que la otra persona solicite que lo tutee. Otro uso que le doy a _usted_ es cuando bromeamos entre amigos, pero en una conversación normal, jamás lse diría _usted_ a ellos, sería *muy* extraño.


----------



## inib

Solamente otra opinión de otra extranjera: En esta parte de España se usa más bien poco la forma de Vd, y yo sólo lo empleo cuando lo veo muy necesario, es decir con algunos clientes cuya compostura me sugiere que sería lo indicado, o con personas mayores que yo a las que no conozco nada. 
En la universidad (en Inglaterra) nuestros profesores de español siempre nos habían tuteado (quizá pensando que esta conjugación nos resultaría más fácil de entender, al ser 2ª persona). Precisamente cuando las estudiantes volvimos de pasar un trimestre en Madrid, empezaron a tratarnos de Vd. ¡Y en qué mala hora! Durante nuestra estancia allí, comprendimos que tratarle a un joven de Vd, más que mostrarle respeto, creaba distanciamiento...esas barreras o "paredes" que mencionaba Haghenschlapfter. Ahora que llevo 26 años viviendo en España, puedo afirmar que nadie que me tiene simpatía me trata de Vd. (Y la simpatía puede surgir incluso a primera vista)
Además, creo que el respeto se puede y se debe mostrar de muchas otras formas: con un tono educado, un vocabulario adecuado para la situación, una amabilidad al hablar. Como buena inglesa, sigo empleando "por favor" y "gracias" con muchísima más frecuencia de lo normal por aquí. Pero me agarro a ellos, porque si siento gratitud, me gusta expresarlo.
Ahora bien, me repatea un poco lo de Vd, porque me recuerda al clasismo británico, que tan poco he observado en España. Yo propongo que todos seamos tú (o Vd), que nadie sea más Don o Doña que nadie más, y que todos nos esforcemos por ser amables y atender a los demás con cortesía pero sin distinción de tratamientos.
Pido perdón a los que entenderán que quiero quitar una parte intrínsica de su lengua.
En cuanto a la pregunta que inició el hilo, con leer cuatro o cinco hilos anteriores, creo que quedaría aclarado que en este tipo de foros el tuteo es, con diferencia, la forma más habitual, por lo menos entre los parlantes peninsulares.
Repito, lo mío sólo es una opinión, basada en mi experiencia y mi forma de entender las cosas. ¡No busco polémica!

Lo siento, no me había fijado hasta ahora en que este hilo es super-antiguo


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

> Solamente otra opinión de otra extranjera: En esta parte de España se usa más bien poco la forma de Vd, y yo sólo lo empleo cuando lo veo muy necesario, es decir con algunos clientes cuya compostura me sugiere que sería lo indicado, o con personas mayores que yo a las que no conozco nada.
> En la universidad (en Inglaterra) nuestros profesores de español siempre nos habían tuteado (quizá pensando que esta conjugación nos resultaría más fácil de entender, al ser 2ª persona). Precisamente cuando las estudiantes volvimos de pasar un trimestre en Madrid, empezaron a tratarnos de Vd. ¡Y en qué mala hora! Durante nuestra estancia allí, comprendimos que tratarle a un joven de Vd, más que mostrarle respeto, creaba distanciamiento...esas barreras o "paredes" que mencionaba Haghenschlapfter. Ahora que llevo 26 años viviendo en España, puedo afirmar que nadie que me tiene simpatía me trata de Vd. (Y la simpatía puede surgir incluso a primera vista)
> Además, creo que el respeto se puede y se debe mostrar de muchas otras formas: con un tono educado, un vocabulario adecuado para la situación, una amabilidad al hablar. Como buena inglesa, sigo empleando "por favor" y "gracias" con muchísima más frecuencia de lo normal por aquí. Pero me agarro a ellos, porque si siento gratitud, me gusta expresarlo.
> *Ahora bien, me repatea un poco lo de Vd, porque me recuerda al clasismo británico, que tan poco he observado en España. Yo propongo que todos seamos tú (o Vd), que nadie sea más Don o Doña que nadie más, y que todos nos esforcemos por ser amables y atender a los demás con cortesía pero sin distinción de tratamientos.
> Pido perdón a los que entenderán que quiero quitar una parte intrínsica de su lengua.
> *En cuanto a la pregunta que inició el hilo, con leer cuatro o cinco hilos anteriores, creo que quedaría aclarado que en este tipo de foros el tuteo es, con diferencia, la forma más habitual, por lo menos entre los parlantes peninsulares.
> Repito, lo mío sólo es una opinión, basada en mi experiencia y mi forma de entender las cosas. ¡No busco polémica!
> 
> Lo siento, no me había fijado hasta ahora en que este hilo es super-antiguo


 
Mi experiencia en España (en Murcia) fue igual al tuyo.  la verdad es que me cuesta emplear el Vd y, como  profe de español, me cuesta obligar a mis alumnos a que lo empleen ellos cómo en España casi nadie lo empleaba con nuestros profes en el instituto.  Pero, sigo enseñándolo con las reglas tradicionales como si fuera muy importante en todo el mundo porque en muchos países sí siguen estas reglas y creo que es mejor que, al principio, usen el Vd demasiado que tuteen y ofenda a alguien.

En cuánto a la parte que he puesto en negrilla (bold?), no estoy totalmente de acuerdo para nada.  Sí estoy de acuerdo en que hay que enseñar respeto de muchas formas y esto hace que la enseñanza del respeto sea más un arte social que se aprende sólo por observar y vivir.  Sinembargo, aunque la faceta /tú-Vd/ es sólo UNA faceta y no sustiuye ninguna otra faceta (cómo el vocabulario, el comportamiento, el tono...) tampoco se puede sustituir esta faceta con ninguna otra.  Es algo que es parte de la cultura y la arte de enseñar respeta.  Tutear puede enseñar tanto respeto como Vd, pero como lo dijiste tú, depende del contexto y como se entiende en la cultura en qué estemos.  Si mi padre español usara el tú conmigo, sería despetuoso y me ofendería, pero sí algún día tengo la suerte de cumplic 50 años y un erasmus viene y me trata de Ud, lo acepataré como una señal de respeto (aunque seguro que le diré que me tutee si le parece bien).  Me parece igual Don y Doña.  Si no es para enseñar un respeto especial a alguien... entonces para que sirve la palabra si somos todos un Don o Doña?  Mi abuelo merece un respeto especial que no merezco yo.  Así que no pensaría en el Vd cómo MAS respetuoso, sino respetuoso de una manera especial (y cómo y cuándo lo empleamos depende de la cultura).  Es mi opinón.  Respeto mucho tu punto de vista por la actitud que representa (qué todos somos humanos y todos merecemos respeto, amor, etc.) pero intelectualmente, no estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## inib

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Mi experiencia en España (en Murcia) fue igual al tuyo. la verdad es que me cuesta emplear el Vd y, como profe de español, me cuesta obligar a mis alumnos a que lo empleen ellos cómo en España casi nadie lo empleaba con nuestros profes en el instituto. Pero, sigo enseñándolo con las reglas tradicionales como si fuera muy importante en todo el mundo porque en muchos países sí siguen estas reglas y creo que es mejor que, al principio, usen el Vd demasiado que tuteen y ofenda a alguien.
> 
> En cuánto a la parte que he puesto en negrilla (bold?), no estoy totalmente de acuerdo para nada. Sí estoy de acuerdo en que hay que enseñar respeto de muchas formas y esto hace que la enseñanza del respeto sea más un arte social que se aprende sólo por observar y vivir. Sinembargo, aunque la faceta /tú-Vd/ es sólo UNA faceta y no sustiuye ninguna otra faceta (cómo el vocabulario, el comportamiento, el tono...) tampoco se puede sustituir esta faceta con ninguna otra. Es algo que es parte de la cultura y la arte de enseñar respeta. Tutear puede enseñar tanto respeto como Vd, pero como lo dijiste tú, depende del contexto y como se entiende en la cultura en qué estemos. *Si mi padre español usara el tú conmigo, sería despetuoso y me ofendería*, pero sí algún día tengo la suerte de cumplic 50 años y un erasmus viene y me trata de Ud, lo acepataré como una señal de respeto (aunque seguro que le diré que me tutee si le parece bien). Me parece igual Don y Doña. Si no es para enseñar un respeto especial a alguien... entonces para que sirve la palabra si somos todos un Don o Doña? Mi abuelo merece un respeto especial que no merezco yo. Así que no pensaría en el Vd cómo MAS respetuoso, sino respetuoso de una manera especial (y cómo y cuándo lo empleamos depende de la cultura). Es mi opinón. Respeto mucho tu punto de vista por la actitud que representa (qué todos somos humanos y todos merecemos respeto, amor, etc.) pero intelectualmente, no estoy de acuerdo.


Hola de nuevo. Aunque tenemos algunas diferencias de opinion, o quizá solo de gustos, me ha interesado mucho conocer tu punto de vista, y estoy de acuerdo en que enseñes a tus estudiantes a emplear Vd, puesto que mis observaciones se referían exclusivamente a lo que conozco yo de España. Pero no he sabido bien interpretar la parte subrayada. Si te apetece, ¿me lo aclaras?
Saludos,
Inib


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

jejeje... perdón, quería decir "Vd."  No sé porqué escribí "tú".  Además, al leer de nuevo mi poste, veo que cometí muchas erratas por haberlo escrito con demasiada prisa.  Perdóname y ¡gracias por tu paciencia!

Joshua


----------



## Alpitzar

Haghenschlapfter said:


> ¿En un foro así, tiendes a tutear o a emplear el "usted" (¿existe un verbo para usted como hay tutear para tú?) cuando te dirijes a alquien que no conoces?  Si empiezas con el usted, ¿cuándo y cómo decides tutear a alguien?  ¿O es que nunca lo haces?
> 
> ¿Te ofende que otro (de otra cultura) te tutee aquí?
> 
> no sé si esto pertenece en "Cultural Discussions" o en "Gramática".  Porfavor, muévelo si se ve necesario.
> 
> James



Acá el medio es bastante informal así que voseo, puede talvez que alguien con quien se entable cierta vibra le trate de usted acá en la fora.

Acá en Costa Rica se dice *vuvuayar / Vd* como equivalente de *tutear / Tú*. Acá fué un prestamo del _Espanyol Djudezmo_ que se solia hablar en Scatzù donde reside la comunidad Ladina. En Djudezmo Ladino la palabra "_vuvuayar_" la tomaron del Francés << "_vouvoyer_": tratar de "_vous_" >> etimologicamente relacionada con el *vos* castellano pero culturalmente el equivalente de *Vd*.


----------



## Alpitzar

inib said:


> Solamente otra opinión de otra extranjera: En esta parte de España se usa más bien poco la forma de Vd, y yo sólo lo empleo cuando lo veo muy necesario, es decir con algunos clientes cuya compostura me sugiere que sería lo indicado, o con personas mayores que yo a las que no conozco nada.
> En la universidad (en Inglaterra) nuestros profesores de español siempre nos habían tuteado (quizá pensando que esta conjugación nos resultaría más fácil de entender, al ser 2ª persona). Precisamente cuando las estudiantes volvimos de pasar un trimestre en Madrid, empezaron a tratarnos de Vd. ¡Y en qué mala hora! Durante nuestra estancia allí, comprendimos que tratarle a un joven de Vd, más que mostrarle respeto, creaba distanciamiento...esas barreras o "paredes" que mencionaba Haghenschlapfter. Ahora que llevo 26 años viviendo en España, puedo afirmar que nadie que me tiene simpatía me trata de Vd. (Y la simpatía puede surgir incluso a primera vista)
> Además, creo que el respeto se puede y se debe mostrar de muchas otras formas: con un tono educado, un vocabulario adecuado para la situación, una amabilidad al hablar. Como buena inglesa, sigo empleando "por favor" y "gracias" con muchísima más frecuencia de lo normal por aquí. Pero me agarro a ellos, porque si siento gratitud, me gusta expresarlo.
> Ahora bien, me repatea un poco lo de Vd, porque me recuerda al clasismo británico, que tan poco he observado en España. Yo propongo que todos seamos tú (o Vd), que nadie sea más Don o Doña que nadie más, y que todos nos esforcemos por ser amables y atender a los demás con cortesía pero sin distinción de tratamientos.
> Pido perdón a los que entenderán que quiero quitar una parte intrínsica de su lengua.
> En cuanto a la pregunta que inició el hilo, con leer cuatro o cinco hilos anteriores, creo que quedaría aclarado que en este tipo de foros el tuteo es, con diferencia, la forma más habitual, por lo menos entre los parlantes peninsulares.
> Repito, lo mío sólo es una opinión, basada en mi experiencia y mi forma de entender las cosas. ¡No busco polémica!
> 
> Lo siento, no me había fijado hasta ahora en que este hilo es super-antiguo



Lo que describís es Arcadia; a la consciencia humana le faltan eones antes de llegar a ello que describís.


----------



## donbeto

Para mi, e quizas otros extranjeros,  "Vd" parece mas natural, por lo menos a primero. Por qué? Porque se enseña "Vd.", por lo menos para comencar. Luego, se introduce "tu". Ahora, conozco "tu" bastante bien. Prefiero cualquier es mas facil usar o recordar. En este momento, me gusta "tu" porque los sufijos son diferentes. Vd., el y ella todas tienen los sufijos mismos, necesitando pronombres mas frecuentamente para claridad. Me gusta español (y português) porque a menudo se puede omitar pronombres sujetos. 

Hablando de português, he oido que hasta bastante recientamente, los niños usaban "o senhor" y "a senhora" con sus padres.


----------



## swift

Para más datos sobre el tuteo, el ustedeo y el voseo en el habla costarricense, los invito a leer este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=210035

*Alpitzar*:

¿La comunidad de Scatzù? ¿En qué país?

Para quienes no lo saben, porque no viven en Costa Rica, *Escazú* es un cantón y su nombre viene de la voz indígena _Itzkatzu_.


----------



## Alpitzar

Nombre usuario - Swift - señaló cómo no es _Scatzù_ sinó Itzkatzú, y tiene razón mas yo hallo el llamarlo *Escazú* tan frecuente como lo llaman *Itzkatzú* o tal vez solo la gente que conozco, supongo que tampoco llamás a Villa Colón por su proto-nombre indígena "Pacaca".

De cualquier manera, ell nombre oficial es Escazú pero incluso hay lugares regionales que lo llevan en el nombre como la plaza con este nombre en la autopista via a Escazú y el centro de educación Itzkatzú en Escazú o Itzkatzú.


Con la comunidad Ladina me refiero a que Itzkatzú o Escazú fue donde se asento la comunidad Ladina (Judios Sefarditas (Judios Ibericos)). Ya que los Judios usan un  atavío negro entero y los dias no son manejados como lo haría un Católico, especialmente lo referente a los Sabados y Domingos, entonces se les podía ver usandolo en dias inesperados.

Ademas de esto cuando aparecieron las primeras aerolineas en Costa Rica los Judios no viajaban en sus dias santos y los Católicos no lo hacían en los suyos... 
Todo esto contribuyó a la creencia popular de que en Escazú o Itzkatzú existen brujas. 

La comunidad Ladina se mermó entre la mayoria Católica pero su huella tras la forma de *vosear* en el Espanyol (Djudezmo, Ladino, Judeo-Español, Sefardí) permaneció.

Hoy en dia los Judios Costarricenses que todavia se mantienen son de origen Askenazí. En Costa Rica muchas familias ataviadas e involucradas en la política son Judios Askenazíes.


----------

